# Human hair on fursonas?



## eversleep (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you prefer to have a furry character with human hair or without? And by this, I mean hair growing out of the scalp in human hairstyles, human-like facial hair, arm/leg hair, pubes, in addition to their usual fur. I've seen females drawn exclusively with animal fur, and the lack of scalp hair looks a bit strange to some, apparently. I have no problem with it, though. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2011)

Facial/arm/leg/pubic hair on an anthro character just looks hella stupid IMO. Head hair always seems to work, though.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

Hint at facial hair or pubes or whatever. Keep it the same colour, but make it longer or a slightly different texture. Look at goats. They have a habit of ending up with a tuft of fur on their chins, which is where we get goatee beards name from. It's not any different from the rest of it's fur, it's just longer.


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2011)

It's because it makes them have an extra bit of human-ishness. Also it looks cool.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 28, 2011)

It really depends on how it's handled. It can be pretty cool, but it can also look like it was just pasted on and that's awful.


----------



## Sphinx (Dec 28, 2011)

My initial reaction is that I don't think I'd ever draw it that way myself, and therefore don't really like it. I don't know, I should try it out.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 28, 2011)

You can also hint at stuff through fur markings.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2011)

Human-like hair is just fine, it gives them a bit more personality
Facial hair and pubes, shouldn't be different from regular fur, and stand out as more of a tuft of fur rather than different colour fur


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 28, 2011)

This has bothered me for a while too. I guess it might be there to distinguish your fursona apart from others.
Especially if you have a generic wolf fursona. Sure, there are different species, but a lot just choose the same one.
In my case I could go with or without hair, because there is not really a lot of my species. But it still suits me well.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually I give my female characters long hair, as well as some of my male characters. It all depends on whether they have long or short hair in their human forms.

Usually the hair is either the same color as their base fur or as their markings, so it's an extension of the fur.


----------



## Namba (Dec 28, 2011)

Head hair seems a bit more aesthetic to the eyes if you ask me. Makes them a bit more humanoid.


----------



## GingerM (Dec 28, 2011)

Hm. One of my chars is a scaly, so the only hair she has is on her head, and it's waist-length. The other is a fur-ish type, with short but feminine-styled head hair. No pubic hair, but being part horse, has a horsehair coat and markings.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess it just depends on the character for example your anteater or gibbys fox, human type hair looks good on them.
There are however characters that don't really look that good with human type hair. That's just my opinion though


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2011)

Male characters seem to look better without human head-hear than females do. That said, I prefer to draw things with head hair. I know my fursona looks better with it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 28, 2011)

GingerM said:


> Hm. One of my chars is a scaly, so the only hair she has is on her head, and it's waist-length. The other is a fur-ish type, with short but feminine-styled head hair. No pubic hair, but being part horse, has a horsehair coat and markings.



Your scaly reminds me: I have a sharkette character with human hair. When I was designing her, I found she just plain didn't look right without it. She has the stylized look you see in a lot of shark anthros on FA, with ears and fins on the back,arms and ankles. 

I have another shark char on the pipeline. A male. Male sharks in my universe don't usually have hair, but this one has a crew cut.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 28, 2011)

Normal hair on the head is fine, furries without hair just look too plain or too much like animals.


----------



## TameraAli (Dec 31, 2011)

It all depends on what look and feel you're going for.  If you want them to be very human-like, then yeah, scalp hair is a good way to go in achieving that.  But with other anthro artists, like Goldenwolf and DarkNatasha, they exclude a lot of the humanoid traits to get it to be more animal-like than human.  I think it makes the character more wild-looking without it most of the time, like it's an actual beast rather than a human with a few animal body parts.


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Me? I am generally in the "no human hair at all" camp; it just feels more natural when thinking about anthros.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

Its ugly.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Feb 23, 2016)

If I find it appropriate for the character then I like it... though mostly I leave off pubes (unless they have fur already at which point I might make it thicker there) and I leave off pit hair. Facial hair doesn't bug me, I don't draw it much but it'd probably depend on the character. Hair varies all over the map in length and color though, it's part of what helps characters have uniqueness.


----------



## Birchnutter (Feb 23, 2016)

I think facial hair is fine as long as it fits the character well and it's designed properly. Pubic hair looks stupid though, unless the character doesn't have fur. I just make the pubic hair area have thicker fur.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the look of human hair on the head and not much else. I find it adds to the character's character and makes them stand out a bit more. I don't really mind it other places but prefer none myself.


----------



## malibu (Feb 23, 2016)

I think it really depends on the hair and the way it's designed. A "medium length spiked hair" in a neon color looks just as generic and plain as no hair at all. Personally, I liked styled hair on characters.


----------



## PotionMaster (Feb 23, 2016)

I really think it depends on how it's handled. I've seen it look good and bad, and really there's just certain hairstyles or hair placement that work better or worse on anthros than they do on humans


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Fine by me.

But animal hair looks horrible on humans. 

I mean, look at those dead guinea pig pelts Donald Trump uses for hair. Just awful looking.


----------



## Terror-Run (Feb 29, 2016)

Head hair can look good, but some characters look really nice and unique without it too.  Also agreeing on that if you absolutely need body and pubic har on your char, just make it longer/different texture.

For me it was a struggle with my sona. She is mainly a penguin and human hair did not look good at her at all, like it didn't fit. But in her dog version I really like it poofy. So I ended up with poofy hair on dog version and a faux hawk on the birb version
www.furaffinity.net: Sona ref; Nova the gentoo penguin by Terror-Run and www.furaffinity.net: Dia De Los Muertos: Nova by starvinartmajor


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 29, 2016)

I actually really like human hair on anthros, it humanizes them and gives more variation in style besides crazy fur patterns and color to make a sona stand out and be unique.

I used to have no hair on mine long ago until I found I actually liked a lot of art in which anthros had haor, and depending on the art style a furry may almost even seem bald without it (exceptions would be realism styles like werewolves where hair would look absurd)

But I do like either, really


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ad Hoc said:


> It can be pretty cool, but it can also look like it was just pasted on and that's awful.


scene wolf - Google Search


----------



## TheKC (Feb 29, 2016)

I've always liked hair on anthros. I think it makes them look extra cute. X3


----------



## jorinda (Mar 1, 2016)

I like hair on anthros with fur. On dragons, birds and other non-fluffy species it can look a bit weird.


----------



## glitchology (Mar 3, 2016)

Sometimes I'll add human hair, but to me when it starts getting real human-y, it starts gettin' kinda weird?  When splotches of hair are just added on in different colors, it divorces it from the figure, I guess, so I stick to only some added hair on the head, sometimes, I guess.  It's really a lot in how it's executed, though.


----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

I usually give them human hair on their heads, pff. But for other parts of the body, I give em tufts of fur.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

I like hair on anything but snakes. I dont know why it's just snakes.

everything just seems so.. bald... without it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

As long as it's not wig hair,then I like it as long as the Fursona calls for it.
For some reason,that just really bothers me.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it depends on art style, like it's okay with my art because it's more cartoonish, but someone going for a more realistic style it can look a little... weiiirrrrddd...


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 11, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> I like hair on anything but snakes. I dont know why it's just snakes.
> 
> everything just seems so.. bald... without it.


Argonians rock feathers pretty well thankfully


----------



## Vinny (Tpr) (Mar 12, 2016)

im just going to say hair on a anthro is a hit and a miss at the best of times. some artist do it amazing and other tend to make it look more forced like prime example my avatar it was made by someone who did alot of human and anime artwork so they had plenty of experience with making it look nature but on the other hand there are some artist who rarely do human or anime art and it end's up looking like mr trumps toupee so to sum it all up if your going  to have hair on a anthro or whatever you wish to call it make sure 1) you have a idea of what you wont it to look like 2) if your drawing it do 3-4 rough sketch's and if your finding a artist make sure they know what there doing. 3) sometimes less is more

and im babbling i love hair on a fursona as long as it's done right


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 12, 2016)

I personally like it, and it's my drawing style to put it. You can make it an interesting character otherwise, though.


----------



## Rouncible (Mar 14, 2016)

As time goes on I find myself preferring no human hair at all, but I think some styles on the head can look good. It depends on the species, too. Species such as horses have a much easier time pulling it off in my opinion.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

I personally don't mind.
As long as it fits with what your going for with the character,  
I'm good ether way. =)


----------

